# looking for a very good pre school for indian boy in pasig city



## Naina (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey All,

I am an indian married women, mother of 3 years old son. My husband is working in some IT company in metro manila (pasig city).. Its just been a week since me and my son reached here.. My husband is working here since last six months..

I am actually looking for a very good pre school for my 3 years old son..It should be in the pasig city as it will be easy for me to drop him and to pick him but i want the school where i should be allowed to sit until he gts adjusted..

Also if there are some indian families in this city, lets get connected.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Naina said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I am an indian married women, mother of 3 years old son. My husband is working in some IT company in metro manila (pasig city).. Its just been a week since me and my son reached here.. My husband is working here since last six months..
> 
> ...


Hi Naina and welcome,

There should be a good selection on private schools in your area. Maybe the best way to start would be checking the many telephone books for Manila. If not much luck there, perhaps a visit to your embassy would give you some better idesa.
Where you are paying for the school, they should not have an objection of you staying there for a few days. If they do, simply take your business elesewhere.


Good Luck

Gene


----------



## newtomanila (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Naina,

I have shifted to Manila a few months back, from India, with my 2 year old son. Just wondering if you managed to get a good preschool, and if they catered to your request of being allowed to sit with him. I am looking out for the same too!

Thanks!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Naina said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I am an indian married women, mother of 3 years old son. My husband is working in some IT company in metro manila (pasig city).. Its just been a week since me and my son reached here.. My husband is working here since last six months..
> 
> ...


Just a thought: you might try contacting the DepEd office, for that area, for a list of accredited private schools in the area.


----------

